# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Cần chế tạo bộ truyền đai răng.

## Huudong

Chào các anh.

em hiện đang cần mua( hoặc gia công) bộ truyền đai Răng, với đường kính bánh răng nhỏ là 50 mm,đường kính bánh răng lớn tầm 350mm, theo các anh thì có thể mua sẵn ở đâu? hay phải gia công, nếu các anh biết chỗ nào bán hay gia công thì xin chỉ giùm em, cảm ơn các anh nhiều.

----------


## Nam CNC

50mm thì có , 350 thì hiếm à , Hình như đoạn đường Tạ Uyên gần chổ bán Vịt quay có 1 chổ bán bánh đai răng và nhận làm bánh đai răng luôn đó , thấy bằng nhôm đẹp lắm.

----------

cnclaivung, Huudong

----------


## Huudong

> 50mm thì có , 350 thì hiếm à , Hình như đoạn đường Tạ Uyên gần chổ bán Vịt quay có 1 chổ bán bánh đai răng và nhận làm bánh đai răng luôn đó , thấy bằng nhôm đẹp lắm.


Cảm ơn anh Nam CNC, Nếu được 500 thì càng tuyệt vời, như vậy là đi hướng 3 tháng 2 vô tạ uyên thì nó nằm tay trái hả bác?

----------


## Diyodira

Lực kéo lớn không, sao bác khg chơi giảm tốc? Gia công cỡ đó bộn tiền nha.

----------

Huudong

----------


## Huudong

> Lực kéo lớn không, sao bác khg chơi giảm tốc? Gia công cỡ đó bộn tiền nha.


Dạ, tại iên quan vấn đề kết cấu lên bắt buộc dùng đến em nó bác ak, em kiếm dc chỗ gia công rồi. Gía cũng chấp nhận được so với tổng giá trị máy.

----------

